# Geniusdudekiran's Fluval EBI: Pressurized CO2, RCS, CRS, and more! (PIC HEAVY!)



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright. I got this tank back in December. It's been so long since then so I decided to start a new thread, that hopefully I will keep up with. At first, my tank was stocked with 10 PFRs, 2 CRS, 2 OEBT, 2 Otos, and 1 BN Pleco. Unfortunately, the 2 Otos died off in an ammonia issue, both of the OEBT died for complete unknown causes, and the male CRS jumped out the one night that I took the lid off.

GRR! Anyway, now it's just the 10 RCS, the BN Pleco, and the lone CRS. I am planning on getting more soon. This one is C grade. My parents surprised me one day and just came home with them. I didn't want to make them feel bad that they were C grade LOL! At one point I had two very small S+ grade shrimp, but they mysteriously disappeared.

I also had a CPO Crayfish, but it started chasing the shrimp and may have killed the OEBT. As you can see, I have been very experimental with this tank, and have tried many different stocking combinations. I have had no luck breeding any of the shrimp. I have had the PFRs since November. Yeah. November. Five times the females have been berried, but they always drop their eggs. I am trying to artificially hatch the last pair, they have been in a cup with a sponge filter since Monday. We'll see how that goes. I bought shrimp to breed them. And as of yet, to no avail. Yesterday I set up my Paintball CO2 system. I love it. It's so much better than DIY! Well, obviously... But I digress, and on to the pics!









Full tank shot. The carpet is Baby Tears. Not Dwarf Baby Tears, but Baby Tears. 









One of the PFRs. Wait! Actually, you can see a second to the left.









My proud CO2 setup.









More of the CO2 setup. This one shows the actual tank. It is 20 oz.









More inhabitants.









CO2. Again.









My new digital thermometer, which came today. Guess how much I paid for it? $4.25 shipped from California!









My bubble counter.









What the tank looked like in early January.









The temperature probe of the thermometer.









Takashi, the Amano shrimp.

Hope you guys like the tank! Please leave comments, as I love constructive criticism!


----------



## kizzabennett (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow some nice shrimp pic's in there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the posts! Anyone else? Please? C'mon!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I need more feedback!


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice tank man.. Ive had a few jumpers myself lol 

The regulator you have on your CO2 tank... where did you get that? Ive got one for a paint ball tank but it's leaking and I haven't gotten around to fixing it.. yours looks simple and affordable which is what i need lol


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you buy the co2 setup from jaggedfury?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 19ginger90 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking really good! Your red cherry shrimp look nice and red


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good but I think the red rock distracts a bit since it's a bit of an off color what if you put a similar rock color like the others in it's place?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd like to know more about this setup of yours! I am seriously debating about going co2 on my 10 gallon and this looks perfect! Those shrimp are gorgeous, where did you get them?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

!shadow! said:


> Looks good but I think the red rock distracts a bit since it's a bit of an off color what if you put a similar rock color like the others in it's place?


Ummm, which rock exactly are you talking about? Are you talking about the one in the old picture towards the right? Holding up the cave? Or are you talking about the one in the middle in the newest pic? Because, in that case, I actually tried to take that one out on Wednesday, but I couldn't because the Java Fern has attached itself so thoroughly to it. If you look at the old picture and compare it to the new one, you will see the HUGE growth of the Java Fern. Also, is it weird that the Java Fern is the centerpiece of my tank, or is it okay, because I can't really take it out/move it without a relatively hard time at this point. But I thought I'd ask you, as you are THE aquascaper LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

19ginger90 said:


> Looking really good! Your red cherry shrimp look nice and red


Yes, they are PFRs. I actually bought them as RCS, but I have determined that they are in fact PFRs (Painted Fire Reds, Sakura Shrimp, or Taiwan Fire Reds) a selectively bred super-red shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

JamesHockey said:


> Did you buy the co2 setup from jaggedfury?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


No, but I used the same ASA Valve as him.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

BMueller777 said:


> Nice tank man.. Ive had a few jumpers myself lol
> 
> The regulator you have on your CO2 tank... where did you get that? Ive got one for a paint ball tank but it's leaking and I haven't gotten around to fixing it.. yours looks simple and affordable which is what i need lol





JamesHockey said:


> Did you buy the co2 setup from jaggedfury?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk





sewingalot said:


> I'd like to know more about this setup of yours! I am seriously debating about going co2 on my 10 gallon and this looks perfect! Those shrimp are gorgeous, where did you get them?


Wow, the CO2 setup got a lot more attention than I thought it would! Okay, First off, I got the tank for 15 Dollars shipped from Amazon. Filled it at Dick's Sporting Goods for 3.99. The Diffuser and Bubble counter, as well as the ASA valve, were bought from eBay, which, as we all know, can not link to. And I still have to get a drop checker. The Diffuser shipped from Brooklyn, and the Bubble counter shipped from somewhere in Ohio. And the ASA came from Cali. I am waiting patiently for Nikki to get more Drop Checkers in, because I don't want to wait for shipping from Hong Kong or China. And Nikki has ONE DOLLAR SHIPPING! WOOOOO! Anyway, Sewingalot, the shrimp I got from a user on eBay named Malibudandy, great, fast shipping and it came with plants as well as a pair of pure Endler's Livebearers. All for 22 Bucks shipped. As you can see, I am a penny-pincher (Hey, being a teenager in this hobby with parents that don't really care for planted tanks means that you have to be LOL!) If you need direct links, PM me. Good luck to all! And tell people about my tanks! We should have a poll where all the Ebi's on the site get voted for!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

PS and the needle valve was 5 bucks shipped. Check out Jagged Fury's thread in the Equipment forum! GO JAGGED!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your tank looks good. You're rcs looks like a babaulti, I haven't seen rcs with a racing stripe before. 











Geniusdudekiran said:


> As you can see, I am a penny-pincher (Hey, being a teenager in this hobby with parents that don't really care for planted tanks means that you have to be LOL!) If you need direct links, PM me. Good luck to all! And tell people about my tanks! We should have a poll where all the Ebi's on the site get voted for!


I know what you mean!!! Wait 'till you're in college, depending on your financial situation, you'll be searching places you don't really look at for your hobbies. Thrift stores are pretty good, got a working azoo palm filter and a small power head for 2 dollars  Happy hunting.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks man. We're not broke or anything LOL, but my parents just don't care for my hobby LOL! Also, while we're still critiquing each other's signatures, you should put an "L" at the end of "Fluva" LOL!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL thanks for catching that ^^


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Any time!


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice setup!What background are you using? That is very cool.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

The background comes with the tank. It looks quite good, and it's 3d. Thanks!


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey man, love the shrimp, always been a big fan of the EBI's too.
Try cleaning up your posts as far as text goes, people get overwhelmed by big blocks of text.
Nice tank!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay. Thanks for the advice. Hey, is it weird that my shrimp have stripes, because Ged said that he'd never seen ones that do (Look up ^). But almost all the ones I've ever seen do. And also, what would you recommend I do to improve the tank? I think I want to install a DIY ATO system, and I'm working on making some LED Moonlights. Do you think it's too late to add HC? And more plant/fish stocking suggestions? I'm kinda bored with it right now... Thanks! (This is a big block of text, isn't it... Gotta work on that LOL)
PS your Mini M is coming along quite well!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great looking tank mate!!
Subscribed.

I also have a jaggedfury co2 setup. Still trying to get mine dialed in though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. Hey what exactly is subscribing? Sends you updates when I update my tank journal? Cool. And I am trying to adjust the damn thing as well. I'm going to get a new check valve today, and wrap everything in Teflon tape. Good luck!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Lookin good bud, the HC in my tank needs to hurry up and grow so I can start looking for some stock.


----------



## noot (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks good!

Beware of that thermometer though. I had one and it slowly dropped and dropped. The day I threw it out it said 20C and the tank was at 27C.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

noot said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Beware of that thermometer though. I had one and it slowly dropped and dropped. The day I threw it out it said 20C and the tank was at 27C.


Hmmm. Thanks. I actually tossed it a while ago, this seems to be a pretty common problem. Now I'm using a pretty good digital thermometer, and it's on point!


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

Very nice ebi!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! I really screwed up the scape last night though. It'll take a while to fix. GRRRRRR.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are some really nice looking cherries you got there. Nice lush green plants too ^_^


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks SOOOOOO much Nikki! Made my day LOL


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay. Update time. Sorry it's been so long. A good bit has changed since the last post. I have gotten three more Amanos and two Otos. I got rid of the Pleco, which was beginning to outgrow the tank and I also got rid of the C grade CRS so I can get some good ones. Also, please excuse the ugly airstone; I broke my glass diffuser and my replacement came crushed, so another is on the way. I have upgraded to a spiro diffuser!










Full tank shot











PFR pics











Otos











Olive Nerite











Marsilea Minuta











Dwarf Sagittaria


I have updated it even more but don't have pics this second. Stay tuned for an update soon!


----------



## laurenrocksth (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great!!!

I just saw one of these tanks in real life the other day. I think it'll be my next purchase


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, they're definitely worth it. I will probably be getting one more this summer!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice tank Genius! 

That PFR is really pretty, and of course love the otos<--best fish ever haha


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, two of the PFRs molted yesterday. I feel like they always molt in pairs/groups. Your tank is coming along nicely too  and otos ARE great!

On a side note, my nano Drop checker finally came yesterday. Ordered it on the 1st LOL Shipping from China really does take two weeks! At least it came 6 days earlier than estimated. Also, my spiro diffuser should be here today or tomorrow. I'll update the thread this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Your tank is awesome, love the co2 setup. Not using 1 in mine but yours is really cool 2 look at.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, it really is, but it's all behind the tank, so you can only see it from the side. It's pretty neat!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

update............................................


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I know. A good bit has changed. And my CRS will be coming tomorrow, maybe Friday. So I'll update then. For real this time


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

It's Friday! roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Partyin' Partyin' YEAH! We so excited! And I have four tests. LOL


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, here's the update:

My CRS came yesterday; 21 of them. Quite disappointed with the size though. They are millimeter small. Like 3mm max. But we'll see how long it takes for them to grow. I want them to breed. And soon. So how long, like two months? Three? GRRRRR!

I have moved the endlers to my 5 gallon breeding tank so they won't eat the shrimp. And I know, you want pics, so here you go: 


















































































As always, suggestions are not just welcomed, but expected LOL

But seriously don't be afraid to comment. And by the way, I need to get rid of the endlers. I can break a deal with you. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Whoa they do look small, but they did all arrive alive right?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, no DOAs. Apparently it will be around 2 months before seeing berried shirmp. That's a while to wait...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update time! Sorry, I know it's been forever, but I have been VERY busy with school and exams. I may have mentioned that I did a HUGE rescape; it came out quite nicely. Take a look: 









FTS









Top-down









Another view









Pearlweed









Foreground filling in









Java and Windelov fern









Random pic of my drop checker









Zebra Nerite. It's been staying in the same spot for a day; it may be dead...









Crypt Lucens









Crypt Parva









CRS









BOSS PFR pic!









Side view









A different perspective


So what do you think? Be honest, which was better, before, or after? I really messed up the first scape so I just totally re-did it. I also got 8 more FULL-GROWN adult CRS in hopes of faster breeding results. Also, one of the four Amanos died. RIP lil' shrimpie. Please leave feedback! I haven't had a comment in almost a month! Then again, I haven't updated in over a month 

Thanks guys (and gals)!


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

The tank's looking awesome. With school and sports I haven't been on the forum for months! I hope that marselia minuta (Im rusty with my naming, I probably wrote something that doesn't exist) grows in quickly!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh no on the nerite, do the dreaded smell test?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

chumlee said:


> The tank's looking awesome. With school and sports I haven't been on the forum for months! I hope that marselia minuta (Im rusty with my naming, I probably wrote something that doesn't exist) grows in quickly!


Thanks! Yup, you spelled it right, and it already is growing in, weekly sending out runners. 

MORE COMMENTS!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I rescaped my tank 4 times in 2 weeks because I was always finding something wrong or discovering something I really wanted, Lol. I do like this setup a LOT more than your first one. You can tell you've been researching on TPT Now it looks thought out and more natural than the first time, good job.

Just put my plants in my tank tonight/this morning, but the water was still too cloudy to take pictures. I will take some tomorrow and post them. I did stick with this last rescape I did, so proud of myself!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! This scape lets me see the shrimp more, too! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks very nice! :thumbsup: What are your tall background plants?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good. And you can tell the CRS grew a decent bit from when you first got them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lisa816 said:


> Looks very nice! :thumbsup: What are your tall background plants?


Thanks! It's giant hygro. I plan on getting more to fill in the back. But I think that the Blyxa that I just got will do a good job with that...



GDP said:


> Looks good. And you can tell the CRS grew a decent bit from when you first got them.


Yes, many have doubled in size. The seller actually sent 8 more adults (for a price) so now I have just about $100 of shrimp in this tank.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks! It's giant hygro. I plan on getting more to fill in the back. But I think that the Blyxa that I just got will do a good job with that...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, many have doubled in size. The seller actually sent 8 more adults (for a price) so now I have just about $100 of shrimp in this tank.


Yeah but when/if they breed you can make a lot more back lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

True, true. That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Another update. Here we go:











FTS










Adult CRS










Adult PFR and CRS










Juvenile CRS










Male PFR









Crypt Lucens growth










Blyxa. It looks short because the store that I bought it from had an American Flagfish which chewed it up. But it's growing. And, I got if for cheaper because it was a damaged good 










Pearlweed. I LOVE pearlweed! I actually bought it on a whim when my dad bought his new car up in Pittsburgh in February. I went with him on the condition that I got to go to this store, with the intention of buying HC, but bought this too. Plus I wanted a ride in the new car anyway!


Thanks guys and PLEASE comment!!!


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the look, genius...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Buff Daddy!


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Browsing your thread and I am a little surprised with all the high tech you are still using the EBI stock filter.

I been considering switching to a canister in my low tech tank.

Why are you still using the stock filter? Good enuf?

subscribed!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's definitely the next thing on my list. But, I went to Aqua Forest Aquarium (the ADA store) in San Francisco with 45 dollars in pocket and came out with 5 xD

Being a teenager on a teenage budget is tough in this hobby  

Thanks for the comment BTW, and I will update soon. A lot has changed.


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

I recall being a broke teen.

I did not have a fish tank.

I had a sea monkey tank!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## jwest (Jun 12, 2011)

isnt this a flora? or did you swap the light too?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No... The light is the same on both.


----------



## jwest (Jun 12, 2011)

o. right. i was thinking about the spec my bad =P


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, cool.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Update!!!


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Upppdaaatee!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay. I have nothing to do, I will tonight.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ya your turn!!!! LOL 

BTW you were in CA back then??


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No... I went to AFA on vacation.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ic, I want to go to CA just to visit there stores haha


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Was very awesome. Can't wait. Also -- Can't find my camera. Will have to do update in the AM, assuming I can find it.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

bummer!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Excuses, excuses, I know. The tank has changed drastically, too. Now it's much easier to maintain... I only have one real "show" tank right now, my Spec... Not to say my others look bad or are neglected. They all look good. It's just I always have one which is my favorite and I work on the most. Like my Ebi is my breeding tank (mosses, riccia, lots of shrimp ), my 2.5 (one of them, at least) is an iwagumi with sakuras, my spec is kind of a perspective scape slice of awesomeness, and my other 2.5 is my new farm tank. UG came in for that tank today (thanks to Darkoon for the awesome RAOK!).


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya same for me each tank has a different purpose.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Dude, liking the tank! Looks like everything is growing in quite well. That Boss PFR pic on page 4 is seriously hott!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

nicfe plants, but i think your scape lacks character, you should get a nice piece of drift wood or a kool rock in there.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see how you've changed it up!


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

You sure are taking your sweet time.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Crazy crazy day. Taking pics now


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

CBS came from Tiffany (Chikorita), have 8 of them. CRS (A/S) came from Nikki, got them back in November. Some of the S, and all the SS came from some guy in Texas I traded some A/B's with (he was downgrading because he couldn't breed the higher grades...) although I have some one-sided hino S/SS from Nikki, what do those count as?

















































Peek at my Fluval Spec:










Cell phone macros :hihi:































This is my absolute favorite shrimp. She's got such solid white and red, and just looks amazing. SS No-Entry Hino are my favorite :biggrin:. Someone help me name her! I'm looking for names with "ebi" in it, you know, the run-of-the-mill Ebi-Wan Kanobi is not going to cut it here. Neither will Ebi Murphy, etc etc. If I can't get any good name I'll just name her Nikki lol. 




























So, sorry about the wait, and sorry for the crap photos. Couldn't find my good camera. Please leave feedback! I will be getting some SSS :O very soon!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

man your fuval spec looks awesome!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks man. It's my favorite of my tanks right now


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks great Kiran!

What's plants are in the spec?
And what foreground plants in the ebi? MM?


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow the spec looks great!

Did you take the Co2 off the fluval ebi?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, the ebi has not had any CO2 since July . Just didn't really need it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> Looks great Kiran!
> 
> What's plants are in the spec?
> And what foreground plants in the ebi? MM?


Thanks Han. Here's all the plants and where they came from. Pretty much all if the plants came from different states and hobbyists . The Cabomba Silvergreen, Rotala rotundifolia, Staurogyne repens, Cabomba caroliniana, and the Cabomba furcata all came from New Jersey from Snail_Chen. The HC came from San Francisco, where I went on vacation and visited AFA back in June. The Sagittaria subulata came from Fintastic in Charlotte. The Hemianthus micranthemoides came from Pittsburgh when I went with my dad to go pick up his new car in February earlier this year. The Syngonanthus belem came from GordonRichards in NYC and the Eriocaulon japan came from California (Nick/Speedie408).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beg me to update it and only 3 comments? lol

Or maybe you're just pulling my leg and taking as long as I did.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Beg me to update it and only 3 comments? lol
> 
> Or maybe you're just pulling my leg and taking as long as I did.


lol, I was a little dissapointed to see the tank so bare compared to the first picture, but it still looks great! What are the water parameters? I sooo want to try CRS but they always end up scaring me off one way or another. BTW do you dose ferts?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

The tank might now look kind of empty but I like that it is a dedicated shrimp setup. Much easier to net my shrimp out when I sell them. CRS are not really as hard to keep as people make them out to be IMO.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Tank looks awesome! You are able to see all of your shrimps this way. I think my next ebi I am going to only have a moss wall- pushing it into the styro background-and mm on the ground...... I am also super jealous of your crs..... I cannot seem to keep them alive! Even with RO water and good params..... They still kick it! I'm back to neos..... But they are rili's! Maybe I'll work on different colors of those..... ;-)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, 3+ months later...































































































































And my all-time favorite shrimp:


----------

